# Help! Newby!



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
its so lovely to have this website.  I have emailed and chatted to the girls on the international website but thought I would drop an email here too.  

We are looking at donor sperm as we wanted to adopt but have been turned down - its really crazy cause they say they are crying out for people and then suggested we had counselling for something that happened way back in childhood!!  So angry but wont go into that....

Anyway - really keen to go down the donor sperm route and thought the only possible route was abroad - however, just learning that a lot of the hospitals that are chatted about on the international link may do donor eggs but not donor sperm.

If anyone coudl give me any help to suggest places where we could go to contact about donor sperm - woudl be really grateful.  

Best wishes to you all.

xx


----------

